# West Branch Ice



## Daduru (Apr 14, 2004)

Any word on if its iced up and safe?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Over the weekend the west side of RSPRINGS rd area was only about two inches or so, not good near bridge or the east side. This was by a fellow ogfer. Still sketchy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Checking on it in the morning will report what I find, couple days ago NOT good ice. All I could find was 2 to 2 1/2 . Hopefully It made some!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Give it couple more days fellas, still to inconsistent, might be ready by Sunday at the earliest. Will keep everyone.posted.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Was that you who drilled a test hole at the Gilbert Rd ramp Friday Kit?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

One of many

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

how much SNOW is on the ice as of today [ wednesday ]


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

2 to 3 with some spots drifting snow, hope it's gone next few days, before the deep freeze sets in. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Gilbert ramp today a few hours ago.


----------



## Daduru (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the updates, and keep them coming. Was really hoping to be out saturday to hit up some crappie holes I have in the back bays. Probably will still go out to test the thickness for myself. Im about an hour away, was hoping it was a sure bet.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope they are deep back bays. Many of my back bay areas are high and dry. Didn’t see anyone out at WB yesterday on the way home from work.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Getting ready to poke around the branch right now, will update how ice is. Careful today with this wind!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Checked the old esworthy rd going into lake walked out 50ft one hit spud went through, found ice at boat launch in the camp ground sitting on 3 inches and a little protected from the vicious wind

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Well fellas not to impressed with the ice yet, fished out from campground boat launch, got out around 100 yds, ice went from 3 to 1 1/2. So give it some more time. Westbranch is always slow to form ice. Don't go venturing around the lake, I have lived and ice fished this lake for over 40 years give it some more time, it will get there. SPUD SPUD AND SPUD SOME MORE!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## WhitFishin (Mar 19, 2018)

kit carson said:


> Well fellas not to impressed with the ice yet, fished out from campground boat launch, got out around 100 yds, ice went from 3 to 1 1/2. So give it some more time. Westbranch is always slow to form ice. Don't go venturing around the lake, I have lived and ice fished this lake for over 40 years give it some more time, it will get there. SPUD SPUD AND SPUD SOME MORE!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Agreed, Spudded my way out yesterday off the West launch- crossing a patch of Black ice around 30-35 yds across probably 150 yds out it heard a Big CRAAAACK! The crack didn't open up but you could tell the ice thickness by how deep it cracked. Slowly backed off & worked my way around it to solid ice. Fished 16.7' of water on 4.25" of Clear ice with an inch or better of cloudy on top (I measure with an 18" Bump board).


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Last couple of days the lake has been singing, it's making ice now for sure but still alot of sketchy areas, PLEASE USE CAUTION. Seen a few shacks setup by the bridge on rocksprings road again sketchy area. If your not familiar with the lake DON'T VENTURE OUT ON THE MAIN LAKE EAST OF ROCKSPRINGS ROAD. Like I posted earlier couple days SHOULD be good. Please use a spud bar, seeing to many fellas out just walking without one don't want to see anymore swimmers. Just because we have had this nice cold snap doesn't mean it's safe yet. SAFEFY FIRST!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## WhitFishin (Mar 19, 2018)

kit carson said:


> Last couple of days the lake has been singing, it's making ice now for sure but still alot of sketchy areas, PLEASE USE CAUTION. Seen a few shacks setup by the bridge on rocksprings road again sketchy area. If your not familiar with the lake DON'T VENTURE OUT ON THE MAIN LAKE EAST OF ROCKSPRINGS ROAD. Like I posted earlier couple days SHOULD be good. Please use a spud bar, seeing to many fellas out just walking without one don't want to see anymore swimmers. Just because we have had this nice cold snap doesn't mean it's safe yet. SAFEFY FIRST!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Yup- definitely STAY AWAY FROM BRIDGES! I saw a group of 4 shanties with 5-6 guys & a guy fishing off a sled right by the Rockspring Rd bridge. FYI: the land narrows at bridges which means the waterway narrows & the current is stronger, not to mention the salt thrown over the area by plow trucks. Another area that is extremely unpredictable and dangerous is being on the ice anywhere near a Dam. I'm heading back out there in an hour and a half- more reports to come.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Same here will be on the ice within half hour

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone get out there today? How was it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Lake was popping and cracking up a storm again today, bite was slow today compared to yesterday. I was west of rocksprings road and where I was it was a solid 5"

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Drove around the lake today just to take a look. Maybe one person fishing a point a good way west of rockspring. State boys were working at knapp rd ramp.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

They’re putting the trees out. Looks like they are keeping them close to shore so the car headlight fishermen can reach them from the ramp. Good news! They are staying away from my crappie spots. 
The guy on the point is probably one of our ogf guys and his posse. They been out there quite a bit lately.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

That was me and my buddy out by the beach, drilled that point with probably 30+ holes couldn't find them this morning. Westbranch will have to wait mother erie is calling my name, lmao!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Kit, glad to hear you were off beach, I've been wanting to try there. How was ice?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

6+ beach gate is closed, go down marina road, first road on left is a picnic area, you can get over there from this lot

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks. Report disapointing but may give it a try soon.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Waste of time only in 5ft when wAter is up! He is out of his office do to covid! Trying to get a hold of him! There is enough shore line structure in the lake!! Will not last long in the elements when they will be out of the water for 4 to 5 months! Disappointing


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I thought about that area to , come next fall go out and pick up tackle stuck to the pines. The shore people this spring will loose a lot of stuff there. Price street gravel ramp is the same you have to paddle through trees to launch at Berlin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Did a ride around west branch and one guy out from the west ramp. The trees are in at knapp road, none blocking the ramp area , a lot to the right and out near the channel, some on the bend near the road.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

